# Best MSN Messenger Program for webcamming?



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

what is the best msn messenger program in regards to the use of the webcam feature?


----------



## sim.all (Jul 17, 2005)

I use aMSN and it works well for me.


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

Mercury Messenger works well also, but it is a heavily bloated piece. Apparently, Yahoo Messenger is looking at working with the new version of MSN out for pc's now. Their v3.0 ßeta works well - would be great if it did MSN too!


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

aMSN is the best for video... please note there is no audio/video.

Mercury Messenger has really bad frame rate video.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yahoo Messenger should be one of the better ones once they get audio working in the Mac version and have it all compatible with MSN/Windows Live! Messenger


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

so once yahoo gets their messenger compatable with msn/windows live! messenger then you'll be able to talk to people on a msn/windows live! through yahoo messenger?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

That's the Rumour, but don't hold your breath. I would prefer Google Talk (like the PC version) but for now it's aMSN.


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

As well, aMSN isn't universal binary right? It seems to be running very slow on my macbook.

Is there a way to group offline contacts together? I can't seem to find anything that'll do that.


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Elric said:


> That's the Rumour, but don't hold your breath. I would prefer Google Talk (like the PC version) but for now it's aMSN.


No it is true Yahoo messenger will be compatible with the MSN Netoworl


Yahoo! Website said:


> Get the all-new
> Yahoo! Messenger for Mac 3.0 Beta 1
> New look and feel for OS X
> New features including Avatars, sounds, and display images
> Coming soon: IM with friends that use Windows Live™ (MSN) Messenge


Here's the link if you don't belive me, http://messenger.yahoo.com/


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

nutsngum said:


> As well, aMSN isn't universal binary right? It seems to be running very slow on my macbook.



There's a beta of the universal bnary version:

http://deathaxe.sparknom.com/blog/?p=24


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Perhaps a dumb question, but is MSN Messenger free? 

I've jumped around the various chat sites like AOL and MSN, but it seems like Yahoo is the only one that's free of charge. Am I right?


----------



## Repeater04 (Nov 29, 2004)

MSN is free,......as far as I know, they are all free.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

satchmo said:


> Perhaps a dumb question, but is MSN Messenger free?
> 
> I've jumped around the various chat sites like AOL and MSN, but it seems like Yahoo is the only one that's free of charge. Am I right?


I think what is confusing it that there is MSN Messenger, and then there are MSN Services. The Messenger is free, and free to use it. MSN Services are a paid for set of services. 

Microsoft is famous for this style of naming convention. I don't know how many times I have tried to explain the difference between Windows XP, and MS Office XP. Many people think they are one and the same.

Hope this helps,


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

I know others have stated it before.. but I just tried the following combo with great success tonight:

aMSN for video feed
Skype for audio feed

...it requires the person on the other end to be hooked up with both programs - but it worked like a charm.

This will do me quite fine until Skype release the full meal deal later this year...


----------

